# Delamination, Have You Had It Or Not?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

​
*Has your Outback experienced front cap delamination?*

No5755.34%Yes4644.66%

*Model year and have you had front cap delam?*

2002, No delam00.00%2003, No delam11.72%2004, No delam35.17%2005, No delam813.79%2006, No delam11.72%2007, No delam35.17%2008, No delam58.62%2009, No delam23.45%2010, No delam46.90%2011, No delam35.17%2002, Yes delam11.72%2003, Yes delam23.45%2004, Yes delam00.00%2005, Yes delam58.62%2006, Yes delam712.07%2007, Yes delam712.07%2008, Yes delam35.17%2009, Yes delam23.45%2010, Yes delam11.72%2011, Yes delam00.00%


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I was reading a post by a new member who was asking about how wide spread front cap delamination is among Outbacks. We all see the posts when someone has a delamination problem but what about those who don't. This caused me to wonder just what percentage of owners have had the problem.

_Another poll question has been added to see if there are any detectable trends. Please delete your vote and vote again._


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

As I stated on an unrelated post a couple weeks ago, while on a recent trip to Florida I saw at least 6 Outbacks of various years and models, and not a single case of delamination. I did, however, see delamination on 4 trailers of other makes.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a good poll.







We needed it.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

I have owned 2 Outbacks,the first being a 2006 23rs (purchased 2/06) and now a 2010 260FL. Neither have had any delamination. Both were stored outside uncovered in Florida.

FLYakman


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

great idea. this way we could possibly trend how long before we could expect to see it. So 2010 260 FL purchased Aug 2010. No issue as of yesterday...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

'07 purchased in '06. coming up on five years, no issues. Well, except for my front decals peeling off, but that's another gripe.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mine's a 2011, so I would hope it wouldn't have any delamination. I have seen quite a few (maybe 40) Outbacks this season. The only one I noticed with delamination was a Sydney edition. By colours, etc., it looked like around an 08. It had about a two foot by six inch bubble at the top corner of the front cap.

Doug


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Mine looks good now, but I had the entire front end cap replaced in '07 due to delamination.

Around that time, many of us here had problems.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

There is an Outback Sydney on my Mail route that has a serious case of delamination. it is several years old. I have only had my 268rl a couple of months and keep it inside all time when not in use.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Our 1st Outback was an '05 25rss that we traded in '08. No delam issue there. Our 2nd Outback is an '08 28krs (purchased Nov. '07) and the nose skin was replaced in '09 when we found a small area that our dealer ID'd as either delamination or "sloppy installation". Keystone replaced it (under warranty) with no questions (we had already provided photos).

I should add that both TTs have lived outside uncovered year-round in the NH elements.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

2006 21RS. Been in Alaska the whole time, no issues.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Ours is a 2003 and this past spring when I uncovered it the front cap was about 25% de-laminated and got worse over the summer. Not sure if it was the heat build up from being covered, age or what but it's pretty bad. I'm going to replace it at some point.

Mike


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a 2005 with no delam. Hope it stays that way. Knocking on wood!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine is a 2005 25RSS and couple of weeks back I found delamination around the front upper light. It disappeared on its own after a day. I am holding my breadth and just hope it will not come back. I resealed the light after the delamination disappeared.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine is a 2005 23RS. I bought it before I knew about this website. It sat in the inland Los Angeles heat covered up. It isn't bubbled currently but has creases puckers and tiny cracks where the bubbles were.


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

raynardo said:


> Mine looks good now, but I had the entire front end cap replaced in '07 due to delamination.
> 
> Around that time, many of us here had problems.


I'm curious what this cost. Care to share?


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

No delam on new trailer and 6 seasons on previous(21rs) no probs!
Brian


----------



## PW_SD (Sep 24, 2010)

For those who have chimed in so far, it appears ~30% of owners have had issues...... Can anyone tell me if 09 and newer units (with the updated style and color siding) have had issues?

Thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

PW_SD said:


> For those who have chimed in so far, it appears ~30% of owners have had issues...... Can anyone tell me if 09 and newer units (with the updated style and color siding) have had issues?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think the poll has enough of a sample to say that it is really that high.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We had some serious delam (two large bubbles) on our '07 23RS (at 2 years). Fought with Keystone and all we got was "we pay parts/you pay labor ..... or 60% us/40% them". The new cap did not even last 1 year (approx. 6 mos.) before the problem started to show up again as creases in the front panel. Did not take us too long to pull the ejection handle and get a new SOB.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been wondering if this poll should be expanded. Maybe I should add more options like yes or no by year. It might show some trends.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I've been wondering if this poll should be expanded. Maybe I should add more options like yes or no by year. It might show some trends.


That sounds reasonable.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

I saw something that concerns me. I don't know if this is delamination or an air bubble under a sticker. On the curb-side (top front corner) where the side panel meets the front curve I saw what appears to be a bubble. This is underneath the bronze colored graphics on the side. If you touch it, it feels like an air-bubble. It sounds like it wants to stick back down but cannot due to trapped air. Or is this the start of de-lam? What does the outer skin feel like when it starts to bubble?

http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13572[/media][media]http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13571


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Pics


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering... Other than it looking like crap, what is the problem. there are no other signs of problems, like seperation or cracks. Should I get it fixed just cuz it looks better. And IMO about the looks like crap part. You would think Keystone would like to have good looking long lasting trailers out there. when people-who are looking at trailers to buy, see one of these bubbled out front ends, do you think they will want to buy a Keystone???
Gord


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Gord, it would be nice if they thought like that but they don't. If the problem comes up out of warranty they generally will not do anything, and that goes for every manufacturer that I've read about over the years. For a few years there were some bad fiberglass panels being made out there, several of the companies had significant problems. Biggest problem is cosmetic and resale value, and the resale is a significant issue.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

dhdb said:


> I saw something that concerns me. I don't know if this is delamination or an air bubble under a sticker. On the curb-side (top front corner) where the side panel meets the front curve I saw what appears to be a bubble. This is underneath the bronze colored graphics on the side. If you touch it, it feels like an air-bubble. It sounds like it wants to stick back down but cannot due to trapped air. Or is this the start of de-lam? What does the outer skin feel like when it starts to bubble?
> 
> http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13572[/media][media]http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13571


it's hard to tell, with it being so close to the seam. given your troubles with the front decals peeling, i would lean towards it being a decal issue. but, that close to the seam, it could be water infiltration that froze, expanded, and then spread the filon off it's paper backing. the fact that it feels like the back side is tacky favors a decal issue. if the filon separated off the paper backing, it would not want to stick back on.....


----------



## Signguy (May 5, 2008)

No delamination in 2 Outbacks ( previous 21RS and current 30BHQ )


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

dhdb said:


> I saw something that concerns me. I don't know if this is delamination or an air bubble under a sticker. On the curb-side (top front corner) where the side panel meets the front curve I saw what appears to be a bubble. This is underneath the bronze colored graphics on the side. If you touch it, it feels like an air-bubble. It sounds like it wants to stick back down but cannot due to trapped air. Or is this the start of de-lam? What does the outer skin feel like when it starts to bubble?
> 
> http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13572[/media][media]http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13571


I think I would put a pin hole in the bubble to see if it is air or water in it. Would then try to push it back down and plug the pin hole with some silicone caulk on the end of a tooth pick.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just poking around a few sites, looking at the new Outbacks. It looks like anyone who buys a 10th anniversary edition Outback, won't have to worry about front cap delamination. They have a molded cap like fifth wheels. I wonder if that is going to become the new standard cap soon? Looking at the pictures, the new look might have to grow on me. Might look sharp in person!

Here is a link to the new cap

Doug


----------



## Bennitt5 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes I have some delamination on my 2008 32BHDSLE. It started last winter I complained to the Camping world dealer I bought it from when we were camping last summer at watkins glen raceway right next to the Camping worlds camper set up. They kept saying yes it was delamination and then the just blew me off all weekend and wanted nothing to do with it. I guess Camping world never wants to sell me another camper.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

From what I have read... It is the new standard feature on all new 2011 Outbacks. Sounds like a great idea to me.


----------



## Rockn DZL (May 13, 2007)

My 2003 527RLS first showed signs of delam at 65mph when the drivers side corner tore back to the window. Then the front cap started, then under the rear window. The AZ summers are brutal and I was told by many RV doctors that it was from the heat. I have no leaks since I keep the joints tight, but the glue must have just become brittle and separated. I won't by another Outback or Keystone because of it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rockn DZL said:


> My 2003 527RLS first showed signs of delam at 65mph when the drivers side corner tore back to the window. Then the front cap started, then under the rear window. The AZ summers are brutal and I was told by many RV doctors that it was from the heat. I have no leaks since I keep the joints tight, but the glue must have just become brittle and separated. I won't by another Outback or Keystone because of it.


Well since you were told (and seem to believe) it was not the trailer but the weather that is the root cause then you do understand that the issue could happen no matter who makes the trailer that you buy next, with the possible exception of Airstream.


----------



## Ridger (Apr 8, 2011)

40% having Delamination problems... wow. Kinda makes a potential Outback purchaser go... Hmmmmmm.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ridger said:


> 40% having Delamination problems... wow. Kinda makes a potential Outback purchaser go... Hmmmmmm.


Not really a very scientific poll. If you have the issue you seach for infomation and topics on the issue. You find a thread like this and you vote. Not near as many people would even read the thread if they did not have the issue.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

dhdb said:


> I saw something that concerns me. I don't know if this is delamination or an air bubble under a sticker. On the curb-side (top front corner) where the side panel meets the front curve I saw what appears to be a bubble. This is underneath the bronze colored graphics on the side. If you touch it, it feels like an air-bubble. It sounds like it wants to stick back down but cannot due to trapped air. Or is this the start of de-lam? What does the outer skin feel like when it starts to bubble?
> 
> http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13572[/media][media]http://http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=gallery&module=images§ion=viewimage&img=13571


Either way...it looks like you're still under Warranty. I'd hightail it to a Service Center and have them fix it!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> My 2003 527RLS first showed signs of delam at 65mph when the drivers side corner tore back to the window. Then the front cap started, then under the rear window. The AZ summers are brutal and I was told by many RV doctors that it was from the heat. I have no leaks since I keep the joints tight, but the glue must have just become brittle and separated. I won't by another Outback or Keystone because of it.


Well since you were told (and seem to believe) it was not the trailer but the weather that is the root cause then you do understand that the issue could happen no matter who makes the trailer that you buy next, with the possible exception of Airstream.
[/quote]

I saw a Jayco a couple of years ago that when the rear wall was in the sun the whole thing would start to bubble. Once the sun went behind a tree the bubbles would retreat until you couldn't tell they had ever been there.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

The bubble on my front right light has spread out five times its original size despite of the past three months we have not had a drop of rain and weather has been in the 50's to 70's and I have resealed around the light and also the top seam. I am convinced the culprit is in inferior/defective material instead of weather or humidity.

I guess I'll leave it as is unless it leaks. It is so far only cosmetic. No leak yet. It is going to be a big hit when I sell it....


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Can someone post a pic of a delamination problem? I am not sure what is meant by the term.

Thanks.


----------

